# 21RS - How's the exterior storage space?



## MikeyM (Mar 24, 2004)

We're looking into either the 21RS or the 23RS (leaning towards the 21 because of our Grand Cherokee and also the cool big storage door) and were wondering how the storage is? Obviously the 23 has gobs because of the queen bed but how about the 21RS? Is the only exterior storage under the couch?

Thanks much!

Mike.


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Mike, We owne a 21rs ,the outside storage is sparse at best ,some guys have moved the divider over next to the water pump under the couch, to gain more exterior storage,(on my to do list) also I have found if you take the pedals and handle bars off the bikes (bungee the handle bars to the frame sideways after removing) the bike storage area actually works and you can get 4 bikes in .If you don't you might get one adult bike and one kids bike in their. I know it sounds like a pain to do but it only takes me 5 min. and it will save yourself and your trailer from getting beaten up. Also our bunk area has overcome our outside storage problems. I hope this will help. You will love the TT it's awsome.









Gary


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

On our 25RSS which I think is close to the same floor plan to gain some more outside storage I moved the outside shower over so that is is under the sink and installed a hatch where the shower use to be located. This gave me another aprox. 16"x 16"x 20" outside storage compartment and put the water lines for the shower under the sink and easy to get to. I don't know why keystone does not do this from the factory. Kirk


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Paul,

I saw your post over at forumco a while back about adding a fantastic fan by the stove. Did you ever do it? I'm toying with the idea of doing that or cutting a hole in the side of the trailer to vent the microwave vent outside.

Mike


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Paul,
It seems were on the same page about the storage issue. Those plastic bins organize things nicely.

Mike,
We have an '03 21RS and don't have any problems with the amount of storage space. However, we have a pickup truck bed for the bikes and large things like that. And of course, the camping 'toys' have a way of taking up more and more space over time, but we're outfitted very comfortably and still no issue about the storage. I agree with Kirk though. The factory could do some better thinking on this topic. I've had to make some minor mod's as I'm sure you will to accommadate your stuff. 
DO keep an eye on your weights though. Hope it all works out well for you.

James


----------

